# Whats the average salary for IT Sales?



## mohbad (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi just wanna know Whats the average salary for IT Sales in a multinational co. with 12 years working experience?

Please state whether its Net or Gross.

Thanks a lot


----------



## abhijitroy (Apr 2, 2013)

I also need this information..


----------

